# 9 week scan all okay!



## MrsCLH (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone

I had my 9 week scan on Tues and baby is the right size, heartbeat all okay etc.

Was scared to death, especially as it was that same consultant who did my first scan but he was lovely this time 

On the downside am feeling so rough! Constant nausea which seems to get worse by the day and headaches too. Bad day today, two hypos last night so rubbish sleep and then 2 more today between breakfast and lunch. Struggling to sit at my desk, feel like just putting my head down and sleeping! Keep thinking I might just go in and see my boss and blurt out the truth just so I can go home!

I'm honestly not complaining though (trying not to anyway!!), I'm just so desperately happy and excited to be pregnant that I will put up with it!

Hope the rest of you and your bumps are all doing well today!

C xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2011)

Great news about baby  Sorry you are feeling so rough, I hope you are feeling much better soon.


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi hun just wanted to say congrats that first scan is always such a worry, the nausea is all part and parcel of pregnancy aint it but all worth it when the end result arrives x


----------



## mmackay20040 (Feb 24, 2011)

That's great news!  The weeks will fly by before you know it!  Nice to see that the consultant got out of the right side of bed for once! 

M x


----------



## MrsCLH (Feb 24, 2011)

That was my third scan Steffie, I have a feeling I'm going to be anxious every single time! Its just that short period of time between them putting the gel on your tummy and then telling you everything is okay, longest half a minute ever!!

Although I saw an obstetrician (sp?) as well on Tues and he said if baby is size it should be at 9 weeks then chance of miscarriage tiny now. 

Whilst on subject of scans, just wondering, as we have to have so many, is it more difficult to keep sex of baby a secret? I've noticed a lot of mums to be on here seem to know what they're having.

xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 24, 2011)

Great news, The scans are amazing. Glad all is ok.

If you dont want to know make sure you tell them before they start just incase. They dont normally want to to know, they like people not knowing.

I couldnt wait  xxx


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad everything is ok.
As long as you state that you don't want to know the sex of the baby at every scan they should respect your wishes and  will ask you too look away when they are scanning over that area and wont tell you 

xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 25, 2011)

That is fantastic news its always a relief when you have the scan and they say everything is perfect. Having all those scans is definitely one of the good things that we can take from having diabetes x


----------



## Lizzzie (Feb 25, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS everything's going well!   

I know my baby's sex but am not telling anybody, have to be REALLY careful to say 'it' all the time even though it's got a name and everything!  

I'd been pretending, when people asked, that I on ly know cos I saw the scan 'accidentally' so don't want to tell anyone (actually, I asked to know what it was and just don't want to tell anyone else anyway), but that backfired because someone said the other day, 'oh well it's obviously a boy then' (girls not being so obvious on scans).   In the other direction, I was telling someone (very carefully) that before we knew, we assumed that it was going to be a boy because everyone has boys in our family and we're very practical sorts. To this they said, 'so it's obviously a girl.'
So basically people are trying to read into what I'm not saying, and trip me up left, right and centre so I'm wishing I'd stuck to the simple lie, 'I don't know.'


----------

